# October 2015 Voting Thread



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry we missed this one.

 1.  Street photos #4 by @urahara






 2.  White-faced Ibis by @JacaRanda





 3.  Flamingo by @JTPhotography





 4.  Sitting on the stairs by @mmaria





 5.  Three bicycles by @sleist





 6.Untitled by @telephotodreams





 7.  More Reflections by @sleist





 8.  Folly Sunset by The_Pearl_Poet





 9.  #10 of The Khmer girl who stole my heart (and my tripod)!! by @Raj_55555





10.  #3 of BJIF and a Kestrel by @coastalconn





11.  Help Me Out, Quick #1 by @e.rose





12.  Great Egret 10_26 by @coastalconn 





13.   Sunrise is my favorite time of day by @Tuckerjr





14.  Italy #2 by @Msteelio91


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2015)

Great work by all!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2015)

OK, folks.  Voting will close Wednesday morning, 16-December so you've got three more days.  Vote, vote, vote!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 15, 2015)

Bump.


----------

